# How many do you recognise 1980-1990



## David H (May 31, 2013)

*Specially for those that were not old enough to recognise programmes from the 60's 
or weren't in the UK at that time.*


----------



## LeeLee (May 31, 2013)

That's better!  I know most of these, but will only post a couple for now and see how the others do when I get home tonight.  My two favourites were 

3: The Beiderbecke Affair
7: Red Dwarf

Incidentally, Terence Rigby who appeared in the Beiderbecke Affair used to drink in my local pub in London in the early 80s.  Lovely man.


----------



## David H (May 31, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> That's better!  I know most of these, but will only post a couple for now and see how the others do when I get home tonight.  My two favourites were
> 
> 3: The Beiderbecke Affair
> 7: Red Dwarf
> ...



Well Done LeeLee.

Incidedently 3. was the Beiderbecke Tapes


----------



## LeeLee (May 31, 2013)

David H said:


> Well Done LeeLee.
> 
> Incidedently 3. was the Beiderbecke Tapes


I did wonder.  It may have been another one of the trilogy that was the 'Affair'.


----------



## Andy HB (May 31, 2013)

1. Auf Wiedersein Pet (sp.)
4. Q8 (or one of the other Q's)? 
8. Rising Damp


----------



## Steff (May 31, 2013)

5 8 7 and 1...


----------



## Andy HB (May 31, 2013)

Steff said:


> 5 8 7 and 1...



Well, if you're going to do that, I recognise ALL of them!!


----------



## David H (May 31, 2013)

Andy HB said:


> 1. Auf Wiedersein Pet (sp.)
> 4. Q8 (or one of the other Q's)?
> 8. Rising Damp



Well done Andy 1 & 8 are correct

4 is not right.


----------



## David H (May 31, 2013)

Steff said:


> 5 8 7 and 1...



Come on Steff spit them out.


----------



## AlisonM (May 31, 2013)

2. The Barchester Chronicles
6. Love thy Neighbour?


----------



## David H (May 31, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> 2. The Barchester Chronicles
> 6. Love thy Neighbour?



Well Done Alison.


----------



## David H (May 31, 2013)

How about 4, 5 & 9 ??????


----------



## AlisonM (May 31, 2013)

5 had something to do with a barber's shop I think, but I can't recall what it was.


----------



## David H (May 31, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> 5 had something to do with a barber's shop I think, but I can't recall what it was.



I'll give that to you, it was called *'Desmonds'*


----------



## David H (May 31, 2013)

Just 4 & 9 to get!

Anybody got any ideas ???


----------



## rachelha (May 31, 2013)

David H said:


> *Specially for those that were not old enough to recognise programmes from the 60's
> or weren't in the UK at that time.*



is 9 Saturday super store?


----------



## cherrypie (May 31, 2013)

4.  Curry and Chips?


----------



## Steff (May 31, 2013)

Just thought u wanted To know in general


----------



## LeeLee (May 31, 2013)

Is 9 Saturday Superstore?


----------



## David H (May 31, 2013)

cherrypie said:


> 4.  Curry and Chips?



Well Done cherrypie


----------



## David H (May 31, 2013)

rachelha said:


> is 9 Saturday super store?



It is indeed, well done rachelha


----------



## Mark T (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for David for posting this one up - unfortunately I didn't get time to post my entry before I went to work this morning 

Although, I would of only actually got Red Dwarf!


----------



## Highlander (May 31, 2013)

I  recognise most them, just can't remember the names.  So I win!!


----------



## David H (May 31, 2013)

Highlander said:


> I  recognise most them, just can't remember the names.  So I win!!



Nice try, 
that's like saying I knew the numbers that won the lotto, 
so did everyone else they didn't do the lotto this time either.


----------



## ypauly (May 31, 2013)

Which ones are left to guess? I recognised pork pie and desmond straight away fab show


----------



## David H (May 31, 2013)

ypauly said:


> Which ones are left to guess? I recognised pork pie and desmond straight away fab show



They are all guessed now, I was just slagging off Highlander.


----------



## Highlander (Jun 1, 2013)

Ah Well!  I tried.


----------

